# program do robienia wykresów

## wodzik

dzis stwierdzilem, ze przydalo by sie znalezc jakis program, ktory bedzie robil wykresy na laborki za mnie. fajnie by bylo jak by mozna wybrac wartosci od ktorych do ktorych pokazywana jest os x i y. wogle fajnie by bylo jak by metodą regresji liniowej z punktów znajdował a i b do równania prostej y=ax+b. i wogole fajnie by bylo jak by mozna bylo zaznaczac bledy na wykresie. tj wkoło kazdego punktu maluje sie ramke odpowiadajaca wymiarami bledom.

----------

## msch

sprobuj 

```
emerge kmplot
```

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## dziadu

Ja tam obstaje przy 

```
emerge gnuplot
```

----------

## Crenshaw

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ja tam obstaje przy 
> 
> ```
> emerge gnuplot
> ```
> ...

 

Rzucilem dwa miesiace temu gnuplota dla tego: http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html i nie zaluje...

----------

## rzabcio

gnuplot i scilab ładnie współpracują.

----------

## Yaro

Ja polecam qtiplot, klon Origina.

----------

## argasek

emerge root. To dużo więcej niż potrzebujesz, ale wierz mi, korzystają z tego w CERNie  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

root brzmi ciekawie, ale mogli to trochę inaczej nazwać, bo się ciężko o tym w necie szuka ;]

popróbuje i dam znać co mi odpowiada

----------

## wodzik

troche odswieże watek. czu komus udalo sie skompilowac roota? u mnie na gcc-4 wyłożył sie od razu, na gcc-3 pojakiejs pol godzinie wywalil blad:

```
Generating dictionary qtroot/src/G__QtRoot.cxx...

utils/src/rootcint_tmp -f qtroot/src/G__QtRoot.cxx -c qtroot/inc/TQtRootGuiFactory.h qtroot/inc/LinkDef.h

g++  -pipe -Wall -W -Woverloaded-virtual -fPIC -Iinclude -DHAVE_CONFIG -pthread -DQT_DLL -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/qt/3/include -o qtroot/src/G__QtRoot.o -c qtroot/src/G__QtRoot.cxx

g++ -shared -Wl,-soname,libQtRoot.so.4.02 -march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o lib/libQtRoot.so.4.02 qtroot/src/TQtRootGuiFactory.o qtroot/src/G__QtRoot.o -L/usr/qt/3/lib -lqt-mt

==> lib/libQtRoot.so done

g++ -march=athlon-xp -Os  -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -pipe -Wall -W -Woverloaded-virtual -fPIC -Iinclude -DHAVE_CONFIG -pthread -Iinclude -o ldap/src/TLDAPAttribute.o -c ldap/src/TLDAPAttribute.cxx

g++ -march=athlon-xp -Os  -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -pipe -Wall -W -Woverloaded-virtual -fPIC -Iinclude -DHAVE_CONFIG -pthread -Iinclude -o ldap/src/TLDAPEntry.o -c ldap/src/TLDAPEntry.cxx

g++ -march=athlon-xp -Os  -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -pipe -Wall -W -Woverloaded-virtual -fPIC -Iinclude -DHAVE_CONFIG -pthread -Iinclude -o ldap/src/TLDAPResult.o -c ldap/src/TLDAPResult.cxx

ldap/src/TLDAPResult.cxx: In member function `TLDAPEntry* TLDAPResult::CreateEntry(LDAPMessage*)':

ldap/src/TLDAPResult.cxx:74: error: `ldap_get_values' was not declared in this scope

ldap/src/TLDAPResult.cxx:79: error: `ldap_value_free' was not declared in this scope

ldap/src/TLDAPResult.cxx:79: warning: unused variable 'ldap_value_free'

ldap/src/TLDAPResult.cxx:74: warning: unused variable 'ldap_get_values'

make: *** [ldap/src/TLDAPResult.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sci-physics/root-4.02.00 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  root-4.02.00.ebuild, line 178:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## fstab

Mimo wszystko polecam gnuplota. Integruje się z Ocatve'em dając dość poteżne narzędzie do zastosowań numerycznych. Zdaje się też Maxima ma też dobry moduł do rysowania wykresów, ale to jest już wyższa szkoła jazdy (przynajmniej dla mnie).

----------

## rzabcio

Octave ma pewien problem. Wykreślałem kiedyś wykres z izolinii - jak poziomice na mapie, niestety nie pamiętam, jaka to była komenda. Niestety potem za cholery nie mogłem dorysować zwykłej linii. Problem był w tym, że traktował wykres jako 3d i nie przyjmował zwykłych współrzędnych. W scilabie nie ma tego problemu - komendy są te same, z tym, że istnieje opcja narysowania tego samego wykresu jako 2d - wtedy już problemu nie było.

Ale to taka dygresja. Octave generalnie bowiem też jest niezły.

----------

## fstab

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Octave ma pewien problem. Wykreślałem kiedyś wykres z izolinii - jak poziomice na mapie, niestety nie pamiętam, jaka to była komenda. Niestety potem za cholery nie mogłem dorysować zwykłej linii. Problem był w tym, że traktował wykres jako 3d i nie przyjmował zwykłych współrzędnych. W scilabie nie ma tego problemu - komendy są te same, z tym, że istnieje opcja narysowania tego samego wykresu jako 2d - wtedy już problemu nie było.
> 
> Ale to taka dygresja. Octave generalnie bowiem też jest niezły.

 

Rzeczywiście Octave święty nie jest. Miałem kiedyś kłopot z  wykreśleniem charakterystyk Bodego i Nyquista (m-plik napisany w Matlabie na uczelni): obie charakterystki miały znajdować się w figure sąsiadująco; Matlab wykreślał prawdidłowo, Octave wysłał na gnuplota tylko jedna i wywalił błędy (pomimo rzekomej kompatybilności komend plot i subplot z Matlaba). 

Parokrotnie się ta sytuacja powtarzała z różnymi wykresami z automatyki (np w 3d). Prostsze wykresy z matematyki lub elektrotechniki raczej udawało się bezboleśnie przenosić z Matlaba.

----------

## argasek

@wodzik: spróbuj z/bez flagi USE "ldap".

----------

